

Ask HN: How to find a donar for StartUp in Pakistan? - saharakks

	Hi all i have been searching for foreign donors for my startup IT company. i tried and applied all the information that i get online but no success. maybe i am missing something in my proposal. Can someone guide me how to find a donor for a startup it company and a suitable proposal letter. Thanks in advance
======
ingenieros
A donor is somebody who doesn't expect anything in return. An investor is
someone who does expect you guys to grow and turn a profit so he/she can
recoup their money. You might want to start by creating a profile for your
startup on angel.co and then seeking out these investors:
[https://angel.co/pakistan/investors](https://angel.co/pakistan/investors)

Some word of advice, vc's and angel investors will not invest in a startup who
develops stuff for other people. You got to sell them on a vision for an
original product and why you and your team are worthy of their time/money.

~~~
saharakks
@ingenieros you are right we have a vision of several products. we also
discuss with some of the investors but response and terms were not good.

------
gus_massa
Do you want a donor or an investor? The investor expect to get the money back
some day (multiplied by x10 if the company success, multiplied by x0 if the
company fails, (don't take this numbers too literally)).

~~~
saharakks
@gus_massa yes i mean donor. We talked to several investors but their terms
and conditions seem to be very tough.

------
memeree1986
i think if it's a good idea, an investment will come. What is it you are
thinking of doing? and will it be based in Pakistan?

~~~
saharakks
thanks @memeree1986 we are a group of three graduated in 2014 we are currently
developing android and web based applications for clients. the clients are
mostly from freelancing sites(freelancer.com,Elance,Guru). we are currently
working from home but need a common platform to work together and other
resources.

